# Entirely Devistated



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jon and I won't be bringing our rescue dog home. Ever. 
We were actually going to go get him tomorrow, and today, the family decided that they want to keep him, so that's what's happening.
It's just not fair. They were ready to kick him to the curb as of yesterday, they don't deserve him. Jon offered to get me a puppy, but I don't want a puppy. I wanted Taco. This is now the second time he's slipped through my fingers, and I can't quite put the disappointment into words. 
I am afraid this might be the last time I attempt to rescue an owner surrendered/ owner fostered dog... ever.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That sounds completely frustrating. Could you try contacting the family?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have their information, and I doubt the rescue will give it to me. From the sounds of it, it's a pretty done deal. They said they'd be "more than happy to discuss some of the other dogs they have, even some blind ones!" but Taco is out of the picture. 
I know i should feel happy that he's not going to have to go through being rehomed, but in my mind, they just don't deserve him. They were ready to kick him to the curb.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you know why they were getting rid of him in the first place?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Do you know why they were getting rid of him in the first place?


They were part of the "divorced people can't have pets" parade. 
Now the mom wants to keep him so her son doesn't have to go through the divorce and losing the dog at the same time.


I'm really annoyed, because in my mind, the minute they enrolled him to the rescue, he became SDSR's dog... and the minute they said "congratulations, he's yours!" he became my dog. With the process that advanced, they shouldn't have the option to back out like that. AND, it annoys me because they were obviously not committed to him five seconds ago.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I am so sorry


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well that just sucks big time!!! Why do they get you all hyped and then say no? Not fair at all...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Well that just sucks big time!!! Why do they get you all hyped and then say no? Not fair at all...


It was more than hyped up.. he was promised to me



> We are all agreed that you are absolutely the perfect home for him and we are thrilled that you will be getting him ... Congratulations!


 sounded like a pretty done deal to me. :frown:
I have a bed, a crate, a blanket I made, everything, all set up. I went in my bedroom to take it down and look into return policies, and couldn't even stand it. I haven't gone in my bedroom at all since then. I can't even look at it. I don't know what I'm going to do when this huge petedge order comes in tomorrow.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry Linsey, but I do believe things happen for a reason, even if it isn't clear right now some day it will be.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear Linsey


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry you didn't get Taco.

Maybe it would make you feel better to look at it from the little boy's perspective, his parents are getting divorced which is never easy for the kids, at least he gets to keep his dog. He'll have something stable from his old life to rely on and a friend to snuggle with. It's not like the boy had a hand in the decision to rehome his dog. :frown: Maybe the parents don't deserve him but the boy might really need him right now.

I know it must be hard for you too though, maybe just visiting a shelter and playing with some pups, whether you feel like adopting right now or not will help


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm sorry you have to go through this again!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm really sorry you had to go through this, it was completely unfair for them to do this to you. But as g00dgirl said, maybe this will be better for their boy and hopefully less confusing for Taco. I still think your home would be the best, most stable and loving place for him ever though :frown:


----------



## maggie's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

I am so sorry. I can feel your frustration and pain. I volunteer with a rescue and have never had this happen but would feel just terrible if it did.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm very sorry as well. :frown:


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry that happened to you. I hope you will be able to get over that letdown. But also maybe the little boy does need him. But it's hard when your counting on something and it falls throught. I feel like they had already said he was your you should have gotten him even if they were having second thoughts or third thoughts from the sounds of it. Sorry


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm trying to see the positive... it's just a pretty fresh wound. I would have understood if they had told me when I submitted the application that they can't let him go, but that's not how it went. 
I was told he was mine. At that point, I feel like there's no turning back on their part, he was no longer their dog from that moment on. I've been a mess all day. Jon keeps saying we can just get another dog or another puppy, but that's not the point. 
Worst day I've had in a long time, on top of losing Taco, my grandfather (who is my father figure in my life) went into the hospital today, and I'm a total wreck over that. 
Sorry to use the forum to vent, I'll stop now, I just feel like everything is falling apart and I can't fix any of it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ No reason to be sorry about venting here...I see this as a pretty close social network and that everyone is here to support each other through things....and this just happens to be one of those things. I am sorry for the situation, but just try and keep your chin up!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Vent away, that's what friends are for, to listen.

Even e-friends!

I hope it all starts looking up soon, and that grandpa is going to be alright too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

And you tried so hard to fight for this pup! These People are wishy washy! That is too bad for the dog and you! Seems like these folk really dont want the dog when they finally decide to get rid of it now they want to keep it! I wonder why? Seems pretty strange to me! I want the dog I dont want the dog! These people just cant make up their minds! How sad.:frown: sorry to hear this news!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through all this! My thoughts are with you & Jon.

Richelle


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I'm so sorry Linsey, but I do believe things happen for a reason, even if it isn't clear right now some day it will be.


I'm sorry about all this Linsey,:frown: but I tend to agree with whiteleo. I hope your Grandpa is o.k.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

So sorry. You didn't deserve to have this happen.


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That's not good at all. But please don't give up. Adopt another dog, if anything, for Taco. You can't give him the life he deserves because of stupid people, but there are a ton of other pups that need good homes too. I can't imagine how tough it is, but if you have the strength to rescue, I know you can get through it. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all of the kind words. It was been a really tough couple of days, I feel so stupid for being so devistated over it. 
Jon and I have tried to look at this from a different angle. Maybe we were supposed to be led to SDSR and taco was the lure? We browsed the other dogs they have for adoption, and while I still am not really a cocker spaniel person, we've submitted an application for another male buff cocker. I just feel like we were already prepared to bring another dog home, we bought all the stuff, most of it online (making returns a pain) and have it all set up. Rather than take it all back, we'd rather use it to help save another of Taco's kind. 
I'm just worried though. I emailed and called today with no response. I'm hoping this second dog isn't gone or "taken back by the owners." A part of me is excited to rescue, and another part of me is a nervous wreck, terrified I'm setting myself up for devistation again.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind when rescuing is that you can't get your heart set on one dog. Many times there are multiple people pulling to get the same dog. Just realize that if you do rescue you're doing a wonderful thing for a dog in need (regardless of which dog you end up with) :wink:

Keep your chin up girl :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> One thing to keep in mind when rescuing is that you can't get your heart set on one dog.


I know. It was impossible not to make that mistake with Taco, since I knew him before, but I'm trying not to get too attached until I hear a for sure "yes, he's yours"... erhh... maybe I shouldn't get excited until a rescue is actually at home, in my house. 
I'm hoping it works, because other than Taco, this is the only other one in that rescue that is appealing to me. I know that sounds awful.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'm hoping it works, because other than Taco, this is the only other one in that rescue that is appealing to me. I know that sounds awful.


Is there another dog that you are trying to get?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> I know. It was impossible not to make that mistake with Taco, since I knew him before, but I'm trying not to get too attached until I hear a for sure "yes, he's yours"... erhh... maybe I shouldn't get excited until a rescue is actually at home, in my house.
> I'm hoping it works, because other than Taco, this is the only other one in that rescue that is appealing to me. I know that sounds awful.


That doesn't sound awful, but normal. You have to pick the right dog for you, and it certainly wont be a dog that isn't appealing to you. When placing dogs in the Dane rescue, they always ask the family to pick out a handful and then they try and pair the right dog to the right family.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm really confused right now, because I haven't heard from the rescue since they told me the bad news, not even a response to the email I sent them... but Taco, and the other dog I applied for, have both been moved to out of "avaliable" to "adoption pending." I would think they would have removed Taco altogether given his owners are just keeping him? 

anyway, this is the second dog, if anyone is interested in seeing him... 
San Diego Spaniel Rescue's Photos - Adoption Pending | Facebook


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Is there another dog that you are trying to get?


trying... just not being as vocal about it this time. :smile:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Rescues are usually understaffed and overwhelmed since they're manned by volunteers. Patience is the best thing you can have when trying to adopt from a rescue :wink:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'm really confused right now, because I haven't heard from the rescue since they told me the bad news, not even a response to the email I sent them... but Taco, and the other dog I applied for, have both been moved to out of "avaliable" to "adoption pending." I would think they would have removed Taco altogether given his owners are just keeping him?


That is really weird...either this rescue doesn't have their stuff in order or something's fishy. 



CorgiPaws said:


> anyway, this is the second dog, if anyone is interested in seeing him...
> San Diego Spaniel Rescue's Photos - Adoption Pending | Facebook


Very cute. :biggrin: Best of luck with this one.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> That is really weird...either this rescue doesn't have their stuff in order or something's fishy.


It's confusing. I'm trying really hard to be patient. I cleaned my whole house, top to bottom today, trying to keep busy. Now I have sparkling countertops, and nothing to do tomorrow to keep my mind off of things. We cancelled our trip this weekend so I don't miss any calls from them. Hopefully withit being a weekend and people being off work, someone will have time to call me and clue me in on what the heck is going on? It's annoying that they had time to update the website, but not give me a call.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> It's confusing. I'm trying really hard to be patient. I cleaned my whole house, top to bottom today, trying to keep busy. Now I have sparkling countertops, and nothing to do tomorrow to keep my mind off of things. We cancelled our trip this weekend so I don't miss any calls from them. Hopefully withit being a weekend and people being off work, someone will have time to call me and clue me in on what the heck is going on? It's annoying that they had time to update the website, but not give me a call.


I know that you said you're trying to not be as pushy, but do you think it would it be too much to try giving them a call?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> I know that you said you're trying to not be as pushy, but do you think it would it be too much to try giving them a call?


I called thsi morning. No answer. :frown:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I called thsi morning. No answer. :frown:


Geez...that's tough. 

Keep us posted on how it goes though. And good luck...we're all rooting for ya!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

If for some terrible reason you don't end up with this baby boy, keep in mind that there are other rescue groups that run things a lot more organized and you might be better off trying another rescue group. Our family has gotten two dogs thru rescue in the last two years and haven't had to go thru near the agony you have. We dealt with two different groups with Rocky and with my son's boxer and both were great to work with.

We'll keep our fingers crossed for you and this boy, but check around with other rescues, just in case. You shouldn't be put thru torment when you are such a nice person who loves animals so much.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> They were part of the "divorced people can't have pets" parade.
> Now the mom wants to keep him so her son doesn't have to go through the divorce and losing the dog at the same time.


That disgusts me...

I absolutely hate when people give up their pets because they get a divorce. If my husband and I were to divorce, I'd work three jobs if I had to, just to keep my dogs. They're my family. My children.

Not only that, but what's going to happen when that kid gets tired of the dog? What's going to happen when mum's picking up the poo? Poor Taco is going to end up at the shelter again... That's what happens.



jdatwood said:


> Many times there are multiple people pulling to get the same dog.


That's not just with rescues. I almost didn't get Amaya, because the breeder had someone who was waiting for a gray and white Sibe change their mind and just want to take whatever came next. I felt the same way, that they can't just say they want a gray and white dog, so that the breeder tells me there are only two people ahead of me wanting a red and white female, then change their mind so that I get ousted. Luckily, the breeder explained the situation to the other couple, and they decided to wait because there were a bunch of grays in the next litter the breeder had. (Multiple litters, YEGH!)



All in all, this rescue sounds really disorganized and not that great. Not only that, but their adoption fees are outrageous! It's almost like they're selling the dogs... Also I have to agree with Chowder. There are many other rescue groups out there that you can look through, even the humane society or places like CraigsList, even if people on CL are flakes and jerks.

Good luck finding the perfect pup for you!


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so sorry, Linsey. I can just imagine the heartbreak you are feeling. Hang in there...


----------



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry about what happened, it really sucks when you're so excited about something and your anticipation for it to come suddenly crashes.
I hope the rescue centre will get back to you soon, and don't give up rescuing more dogs, its not something everyone is willing to do, thus it is an admirable action that shouldnt stop because of irresponsible owners


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

if the want to keep him its their right. you sound selfish no offense. just being honest.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> if the want to keep him its their right. you sound selfish no offense. just being honest.


They had already surrendered him and paperwork was done. 
The dog technically was legally mine, and they had made an agreement. 
How in any way is that selfish? Now trying to rescue a dog is selfish. Nifty logic.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> if the want to keep him its their right. you sound selfish no offense. just being honest.


Keep attacking Linsey.. it's getting you far in life 

A better idea would be to take a step back and refrain from your personal attacks. If you cannot show respect for other members of this forum your participation will no longer be welcome.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Guess who has been dumped into rescue AGAIN.....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I know who. And you know how I feel about it. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Can you get him? And keep him forever?:redface:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

No way???? That's crazy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

can you get him?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I can only have my two girls at my apartment... I'm trying to work something out to at least get him out of rescue, though....
stay tuned....


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

First time reading this thread and I had a strong feeling that because this was started in March but was brought to the forefront recently, plus the wishy washy decisions by the family that this was coming. I think many here saw this coming.

I hope you can find someone to take Taco even if you can't have him. Maybe you'll get to play and visit with him anyway. I'll keep some massive positive vibes going your way for this to happen.


----------

